# Mazsolás- mogyorós- mandulás müzli



## rucolina

Hi everybody,

is this sentence correct?   Mazsolás- mogyorós- mandulás müzli . It's the name of musli with raisins, hazelnuts and almonds.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Tronn

Hi,

yes, it´s correct, although you should omit the space between the words and hyphens:

Mazsolás-mogyorós-mandulás  müzli


----------



## Zsanna

I would like to remind you that it is not a sentence but probably the name of a product. I would be interested to know if there is a special reason for putting hyphens between the 3 words at the beginning. 
I agree that you can see all sorts of weird ways of writing anything nowadays - so the hyphens could fit those lines but I'd think that the good old (and grammatically correct) commas would be enough in a "normal" case with or without the and (&) before the last word in the list: 
*mazsolás, mogyorós, madulás müzli* or *mazsolás, mogyorós és mandulás müzli*.


----------



## Tronn

Hi Zsanna,

is the hyphened version incorrect? I'm not entirely sure about that as there is a slight difference between the original (hyphened) and your version written with commas - the first one being, in this case, a muesli as a mixture with all tree ingredients ("*mazsolás-mogyorós-mandulás  müzli*")while the second one could mean, grammatically, that there are three separate kinds of muesli ("*maszolás müzli, mogyorós müzli és mandulás müzli*"). Or am I wrong?


----------



## Encolpius

I must confess I wasn't ever goot at compounds, but what is correct

1/ mazsolás müzli
2/ mazsolásmüzli

because then it sorts the problem out.


----------



## Zsanna

It is surely not one word (adj+noun) because it would be the same as if you wanted to write *_finommüzli_ in one word. The adjectives (we have in our example) fit "loosely" the noun, don't form a "new word" with it. 
But that is not the problem. 

I admit that having slept on it I realised that there are some hyphenated double adjectives (e.g. tejfölös-túrós, tökös-mákos stb.), so on that basis the hyphenated forms could be right... 
But I still don't like them. For me they give the impression as if they formed an "ensemble" (túró goes with tejföl) in a sort of an "organic" (= _szerves_) way. 
However we know that raisin, hazelnuts and almonds don't form any "known"/"customary" group together. (Whose grandmother cooked cakes exactly with these three in it?) 
So I'd use the commas. 
I wouldn't worry about the possible misunderstanding of 3 different sorts of muesli. If you say: _finom, ropogós, friss kenyér_ nobody will think that you talk about 3 different loaves of bread of which one is nice, another that is crunchy and a third that is fresh...


----------



## Encolpius

Very interesting indeed. Then the problem can be solved by the Academy of Hungarian Language.


----------



## Freca

In my opinion, it is grammatically correct both with hyphens and with commas.
With commas it looks more friendly.
But one has a free choice from the two versions.

Mazsolásmüzli is not correct.


----------



## Freca

"Finom, ropogós, friss kenyér" - yes, this is the exact equivalent.


----------



## rucolina

Thank you everybody for this useful lesson of Hungarian grammar!!


----------

